# Ukrainian Puritan/Gospel materials.



## Pergamum (Feb 12, 2016)

Looking for good materials in the Ukrainian language. Thanks.


----------



## TylerRay (Feb 12, 2016)

This looks promising: http://www.reformed.org.ua/1/70/


----------



## TylerRay (Feb 12, 2016)

You might contact the folks at ERSU.


----------



## Jake (Feb 13, 2016)

Some stuff here: http://www.cprf.co.uk/languages.htm#ukraine

Here's another Reformed church there with some contact info: http://www.fpchurch.org.uk/location/odessa-ukraine/


----------

